# Resale Hyatt ?



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi all

So is Hyatt still very friendly to resale owners?  A few years ago a resale owner of a Hyatt was able to do most everything a developer bought owner could do except trade in their TS for hotel points.

  Is this still the same?

TIA


----------



## bdh (Sep 21, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So is Hyatt still very friendly to resale owners?  A few years ago a resale owner of a Hyatt was able to do most everything a developer bought owner could do except trade in their TS for hotel points.
> 
> ...



Yep, hasn't changed.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 22, 2016)

That could change though. On our last update we were basically called illegitimate and told that for $29,000 we could get 1400 points at Pinon Pointe and ((become legitimate), changing  our 2 Hyatt units into developer purchased units . They were referencing the 9 new properties and hinting that we may not have access to them. Not our typical non pressure Hyatt presentation


----------



## ral (Sep 23, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> That could change though. On our last update we were basically called illegitimate and told that for $29,000 we could get 1400 points at Pinon Pointe and ((become legitimate), changing  our 2 Hyatt units into developer purchased units . They were referencing the 9 new properties and hinting that we may not have access to them. Not our typical non pressure Hyatt presentation



To which nine new properties were they referring?


----------



## onenotesamba (Sep 23, 2016)

We got a similar pitch at our last HGVC presentation. The sales guy said that we'd done a good job getting resale contracts at a terrific price, but that since HGVC had been spun-off from Hilton, that we might face a moment when resale owners weren't treated equally from those who bought from the developer. He then made a pitch that for $30K, we could become "legit." 

We didn't take the bait, because it was speculative, but also, we figure that our buy-in was so low, that we could walk away from our two contracts, and not really feel like we were the worse off for it.


----------



## wilma (Sep 23, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> That could change though. On our last update we were basically called illegitimate and told that for $29,000 we could get 1400 points at Pinon Pointe and ((become legitimate), changing  our 2 Hyatt units into developer purchased units . They were referencing the 9 new properties and hinting that we may not have access to them. Not our typical non pressure Hyatt presentation



Funny, we were at the new Hyatt Kaanapali last week and the very low-key sales guy told us they know nothing about any new points program. He claimed that the people coming for the hyatt updates know more than he knows. Who knows what the truth is and whether a new points program will exclude resales.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 23, 2016)

our salesman told us the same initially that he didn't know about the points program but when I pressed and let him know that we had read the transcript of the call, he backpedaled and said it was happening but he wasn't allowed to share info , and the date was uncertain. 
I am not sure of all the 5 properties and I take them with a grain of salt, but the list included The Westin in Cancun, The Westin in St. John's , Princeville Kaui, and the Westin in Los Cabos. If anyone knows the other one I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## bdh (Sep 24, 2016)

What started out as a simple "is Hyatt still very friendly to resale owners" question, it is starting to be a mixing of apples and oranges.


If you are a current Hyatt owner, you have a deed to a specific week/unit and the guarantee of using that week/unit - its a deed, any future changes in the HRC system cannot void your deed or use.  Note 1: some HRC properties are RTU's and  somewhere around 2075 those deeds revert back to the developer (its written into your current deed/ownership.)  Note 2: there are a very very small amount of "floating' HRC owners that do not have a specific week/unit.


If you are a current Hyatt owner, as long as you have sufficient points, you will be able do an internal exchange to other Hyatt properties unless there are MAJOR changes in the HRC system.  While internal exchanges are not a guarantee, it is a foundation building block of the HRC system.  To change the foundation of the HRC system would be a MAJOR change - ie: there would be no more HRC system. 


Hyatt is not building 9 new properties. Thru an overlay of TS systems, there is a possibility of exchanging from one TS system to another.  ILG’s operating businesses include Aqua-Aston Hospitality, Hyatt Vacation Ownership, Interval International, Trading Places International, Vacation Resorts International, VRI Europe, and Vistana Signature Experiences. Through its subsidiaries, ILG independently owns and manages the Hyatt Residence Club program. In addition, ILG’s Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. owns and manages the Westin Vacation Club and the Sheraton Vacation Club and uses related trademarks under license from Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. 


The current sales pitch is the purchase of access to some of the Starwood/Sheraton/Westin properties.  Based on various threads in the Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood) forum, the access is limited to lower tier VSE properties.  The access does not appear to provide full reciprocity - ie: HRC can step down to VSE, but VSE can not step up to HRC.  A new purchase may also legitimize currently owned Hyatt resale purchases to be deemed developer purchases - which allows your HRC deeded weeks to be converted to Hyatt Gold Passport points.  As noted in a multitude of posts over the years, there is limited value in being able to convert a week in a 2 bd TS unit into 4-5 nights in a hotel room via Gold Passport. Not purchasing the current sales pitch does not change your use or access to the HRC system.


----------



## lizap (Sep 24, 2016)

And how long has this speculation being going on?




Tucson traveler said:


> That could change though. On our last update we were basically called illegitimate and told that for $29,000 we could get 1400 points at Pinon Pointe and ((become legitimate), changing  our 2 Hyatt units into developer purchased units . They were referencing the 9 new properties and hinting that we may not have access to them. Not our typical non pressure Hyatt presentation


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 24, 2016)

There are posts back to July speculating on the changes. As long as things stay as is, I am very happy with my 2 weeks. It would be nice to have access to the 9 additional properties but they only hinted that we would be excluded and did not say definitely. Our rep was very unpleasant as he knew we were not going to buy. At the end however when walking us back to the elevator, he indicated that they most likely  would not take away the benefits we already had as that would not be right. I found that reassuring. This rep also indicated that there are no more resales, that Hyatt is buying them all back which we know to not be accurate. The 9 additional properties were all Starwood/Sheraton or hotel conversions. Again just according to the rep and his manager. All speculation.


----------

